# hats



## JonMikal (Aug 15, 2005)

this is Joseph with his aunt trying on hats in NYC. i think he tried on every hat in the store!


----------



## Alison (Aug 15, 2005)

What a sweetie, and it looks like his aunt is smitten with him


----------



## Karalee (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks like his aunt has found her souvineer :mrgreen:


----------



## Calliope (Aug 16, 2005)

It was kind of funny...  joseph has a very sociable personality and whatever store we went into, people just fell in love with him and ended giving him free stuff.  And yes, his aunt Kathy absolutely adores him!!


----------



## dalebe (Aug 16, 2005)

ha ha he is such a cute little fella, and he looks quite content and happy to be with his proud looking aunt, good snap jon!


----------



## John E. (Aug 17, 2005)

Jeeze I really like these type of well taken snap pictures and this one is sooo good. What a cute youngin, and the expressions on every one are so real  Who is the girl in the background, she really looks amused and adds to the picture also.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 17, 2005)

Calliope said:
			
		

> It was kind of funny...  joseph has a very sociable personality and whatever store we went into, people just fell in love with him and ended giving him free stuff.


Imagine taking him to B&H?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 17, 2005)

great shot Jon, so sweet and cute he is!

Fine shot of your sis in law too!! she looks so proud.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 18, 2005)

Calliope said:
			
		

> It was kind of funny...  joseph has a very sociable personality and whatever store we went into, people just fell in love with him and ended giving him free stuff.  And yes, his aunt Kathy absolutely adores him!!



Take him car shopping with you  He's too cute, wonderful pic Jon


----------



## terri (Aug 18, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Imagine taking him to B&H?


:lmao: I like the way you think, Daniel.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 18, 2005)

What a blessing!


----------

